# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  VB.NET : AutoComplete textbox .

## Pirate

VB.NET 2003 Proj .

----------


## Codehammer

Please Submit this as a .zip, for Some Stuffed Up reason .Rar is Blocked!

----------


## digioz

Here is the same thing in zip format. Great code by the way.  :Smilie:

----------


## prchakal

Hi im Paul, 
im from Brasil and im searching something about it, and searching in google i found this forum, so i post this reply to say that u dont need use API.

U can use :
ListBox1.SelectedIndex = (ListBox1.FindString(TextBox1.Text))

 :Eek Boom:  

 :Thumb:  

by

[Seven Software - http://7soft.info]

----------


## UltraWhack

Try this... Drop a listview and a textbox on a form, then put this code in:

Public Class Form1

  Private Sub TextBox1_TextChanged(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles TextBox1.TextChanged
    ListView1.SelectedItems.Clear()
    For ix As Integer = 0 To ListView1.Items.Count - 1
      Dim ls As String = ListView1.Items(ix).Text
      If String.Compare(ls.Substring(0, TextBox1.Text.Length), TextBox1.Text, True) = 0 Then
        ListView1.Items(ix).Selected = True
        ListView1.Items(ix).EnsureVisible()
        Exit For
      End If
    Next ix
  End Sub

  Private Sub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Me.Load
    With ListView1
      .Columns.Add("Abadaba", 70)
      .View = View.Details
      .HideSelection = False
      .Items.Add("ABC")
      .Items.Add("ABD")
      .Items.Add("ACD")
      .Items.Add("BCD")
      .Items.Add("BDE")
    End With
  End Sub
End Class

----------


## ookied

This is fantastic, I was wondering though how I could add a value???  so that when you select the item, an id would be set to run in an SQL query???? i have this working with a listbox, but i would like to add this with the list view??????

----------


## ookied

[Highlight=VB] Private Sub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        ' Populates the list box using DataSource. 
        ' DisplayMember is used to display just the long name of each state.

        Dim USStates As New ArrayList()
        USStates.Add(New USState("Alabama", "AL"))
        USStates.Add(New USState("Washington", "WA"))
        USStates.Add(New USState("West Virginia", "WV"))
        USStates.Add(New USState("Wisconsin", "WI"))
        USStates.Add(New USState("Wyoming", "WY"))
        AddHandler ListBox1.SelectedValueChanged, AddressOf ListBox1_SelectedValueChanged
        ListBox1.DataSource = USStates
        ListBox1.DisplayMember = "LongName"
        ListBox1.ValueMember = "ShortName"
end sub


Private Sub ListBox1_SelectedValueChanged(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As EventArgs)
        If ListBox1.SelectedIndex <> -1 Then
            TextBox3.Text = ListBox1.SelectedValue.ToString()
        End If
    End Sub 'ListBox1_SelectedValueChanged

This is what I have but need to add this to the listview, but the selected value isn't available.  I'm trying to avoid an array with the values set, and using the selected index .....

Figured it out, I used the keypress property, ahehaeahe

----------

